# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Photoshop - Tratamento de imagens

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A pedido de alguns membros, fica aberto o tópcio para tirarmos duvidas e colocarmos questões acerca do tratamento de imagens em Photoshop.

Vários membros relembram na verdade que com um bom software de imagem é possivel fazer boas imagens, adulterando a realidade fotografada.

O que se pretende neste tópico não é trabalhar fotos mal tiradas de modo a que apareçam fotos bem tiradas ou bonitas. Isso é impossivel em qualquer programa de tratamento de imagem.

O que proponho que se aqui se exclareça, é: Como compensar a perda de resolução, oriunda da compressão que damos ás fotos.

Todos nós sabemos, que uma foto normalmente tirada tem X megabytes de resolução, mas para alojarmos na Net e podermos vizualizala no nosso navegador, temos de a reduzir a X kbytes de resolução.

Ora a perda desse qualidade de resolução, por exemplo: de uma foto de 4 Mb, reduzida para uma foto 200Kb pode e deve ser compensada em termos de resolução num programa de tratamento de imagens.

*Como fazer isso no Photoshop?*

*Como cortar e redimensionar uma foto?*

*Como reduzir em tamanho (Pixeis) e peso (Kb)?*

*Como dar Sharp a uma foto?*

Estas e outras questões que certamente se levantarão no desenrolar deste tópico é o que vamos procurar saber.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

Já que ninguém se chega à frente para "revelar segredos" do photoshop  :yb624:  , eu vou dar a minha modesta contribuição com um video dum tutorial feito por um grande aquariofilista dos "doces" que é o Nelson Oliveira.

Este tutorial é sobre uma função no photoshop que são as Actions.

O exemplo que o Nelson usou foi um resize da imagem e em seguida a aplicação de uma simples moldura branca. 

Para quem não sabe as "Actions" permitem-nos criar processos automaticos que no futuro nos facilitam bastante quando queremos fazer a mesma coisa em diversas fotos. 

Basta para tal gravar os passos necessarios para o que pretendemos fazer e em seguida aplicar esses mesmos passos automaticamente a todas as imagens contidas numa pasta.

Ou seja.... um click e duzias e duzias de fotos devidamente "editadas". (Vocês nem queiram saber a alegria que eu tive quando descobri isto  :Whistle:  )


O tutorial encontra-se aqui:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Instruções para fazer o download dos ficheiros no Megaupload:*
- Clicar em "Click here to proceed" 
- Esperar que o tempo passe (tipicamente são 45 segundos) 
- Fechar a publicidade que aparece por cima da zona da contagem decrescente 
- Clicar em "Click here to Download"



Façam o download que vale a pena... :SbOk5:  

Os créditos vão todos para o Nelson Oliveira, e divirtam-se com o cíclideo africano da foto. 

Espero que seja útil.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas Ricardo Pinto,

Muito útil, também desconhecia essa potencialidade do Photoshop. Até dei pulos de contente ao ver esse video, poupa-se imenso tempo.

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá de novo,

Como continua tudo calado  :yb624:  , eu apesar de ser verdinho nisto, vou ver se dou mais uma ajuda.


Umas das perguntas iniciais do tópico era:

*Como dar Sharp a uma foto?*

Fácil!

Ir a FILTER > SHARPEN > Unsharp Mask

Escolher os seguintes valores:




Normalmente uso estes valores, mas se notar que ficou muito exagerado mexo de 125 para 50% por exemplo.

Para a maioria dos users esta função pode conhecida, mas por certo há alguem que a desconhece.

Há outra função para melhorar a nitidez que não o Sharp, é o Hi-pass, mas é bem mais complicado de se fazer que desta maneira.

Abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Alguém sabe qual a melhor maneira de fazer zoom digital no photoshop sem perder muita qualidade? Como é que vocês fazem?


Abraço,

----------


## Filipe Simões

Aumentando a resolução da imagem, aumentas a dimensão da imagem, e ele vai criar mais pixels para definir os que já existiam (interpolar). Não acontece nenhum milagre, pois não consegues por lá o que não existe, quanto muito tornas a imagem ligeiramente mais suava, mas se aplicares um sharpen após, escangalhas tudo novamente.
Pode ser feito aqui 
IMAGE » IMAGE SIZE 

Para aplicar o sharpen à imagem não é preciso escolher esse unsharp mask, basta um sharpen, ou um sharpen more, o unsharp parece ter parametros a mais para uma coisa que pode ser simples à partida.




> Todos nós sabemos, que uma foto normalmente tirada tem X megabytes de resolução, mas para alojarmos na Net e podermos vizualizala no nosso navegador, temos de a reduzir a X kbytes de resolução.
> 
> Ora a perda desse qualidade de resolução, por exemplo: de uma foto de 4 Mb, reduzida para uma foto 200Kb pode e deve ser compensada em termos de resolução num programa de tratamento de imagens.
> 
> Como fazer isso no Photoshop?


Ora bem, talvez aqui não seja o photoshop o programa mais indicado para fazer isso, mas sim o Image Ready, que vem em conjunto com o Photoshop a partir da versão 5 se não estou em erro. O Image Ready é o programa de manipulação de imagem para a Web. Aliás, se no photoshop forem a File > Save for Web , o que lhes aparece é um menu do Image Ready. Este image ready facilita a compressão de imagens com o intuito de serem utilizadas na web, cria gifs animados e serve de plataforma para o design de layouts para websites, ha mesmo quem faça websites praticamente utilizando apenas o Image Ready. Um outro parecido a este é o Fireworks da macromedia (recentemente adquirida pela adobe). 
A questão é sempre de que tamanho queres reproduzir as imagens. Se for para ve-las no monitor, a coisa até funciona bem, mas essas imagens comprimidas para impressão de pouco servem.  Em primeiro lugar parece-me importante saber de que tamanho terão que ficar as imagens finais. 
O original pode ter 3000Pixels x 2600Pixels, mas se para aqui por só precisas de 600 x 400, o restante só te ocupa espaço, a questão não é o tamanho em bytes, mas o tamanho fisico da coisa. De lembrar também que ha gente a trabalhar com diferentes resoluções no monitor, logo essas imagens parecerão diferentes a todos os que tenham resoluções diferentes. E depois há ainda a calibração dos monitores, nem sempre o que se vê é o que está lá. No photoshop existem os Color Profiles, em que se pode fazer algum tipo de calibração, até porque as vezes as proprias imagens das maquinas não são propriamente o que o monitor do CPU mostra.

Reduzindo o peso da imagem em Kb não me parece muito aconselhavel, porque nunca se sabe ao certo onde ele vai cortar os Kbs que estão a mais.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Já não se consegue fazer o download do ficheiro do tuturial.
Alguém pode facultar-mo?

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Filipe Simões

eu nao o tenho, mas precisavas de saber o que, talvez possa ajudar

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui,

Eu tenho-o! Adiciona-me ao MSN.

----------


## Alfredo R Deus

Já agora, e falando de aumentar as dimensões da imagem, aqui vai um link para um plugin para o photoshop:

http://www.adobe.com/products/plugin...p/genfrac.html

E um link para um site que vende sequências de acções para o photoshop, nomeadamente, um conjunto de acções que usa o plugin anterior para, mantendo a mesma dimensão, dar detalhe a fotos desfocadas:

http://actions.home.att.net/dSLR_Fractal_Sharpen.html

Em relação a usar o photoshop pra reduzir as dimensões da imagem, convem a seguir aplicar uma máscara de nitidez pra compensar a perda de detalhe.

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Ricardo 
Podes me mandar o tuturial do Photo shop???
Obrigado

----------


## João A Alves

Boas Ricardo 

Já agora tambêm agradecia que me enviasses.

Cumprs

João Alves

----------

